# Arsenal fans.....



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

where are you? stop hiding


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You dont win anything with kids!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> You dont win anything with kids!


i rekon we have a good chance of getting out of trouble


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

good luck you will need it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> You dont win anything with kids!


i rekon we have a good chance of getting out of trouble








[/quote]
so do i and i hope you do

i want to see sheff utd, wigan and watford go down


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Come on the toon for today we will beat them 2-1 i hope fingers crossed lol well just about to get ready to go to it loads of beer for me today .


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dave mcg said:


> good luck you will need it.


our luck has certainly changed in the last few games


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

we may not be passing you on our way up after all.
as for arsenal god only knows what happended there, possible one man team as in 1 man henry gels them together not runs the show.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

DiXoN said:


> we may not be passing you on our way up after all.


You will be now


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> we may not be passing you on our way up after all.


You will be now








[/quote]
leave it .! you aint doing to good


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

At least Arsenal are playing 'perfect' football still


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i give up with football


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> i give up with football


i think your screwed now alan, just remember those colours dont run.

just support aston villa


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> i give up with football


so has half the team by the looks of it.










3 words Al,

summer clear out


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> i give up with football


so has half the team by the looks of it.









3 words Al,

summer clear out
[/quote]
hold on....were not down just yet


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> i give up with football


so has half the team by the looks of it.









3 words Al,

summer clear out
[/quote]
hold on....were not down just yet
[/quote]

I can see it going to the last game of the season Al, us to win the title, you to stay up.................









Remember 1995?..............payback time!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> i give up with football


so has half the team by the looks of it.









3 words Al,

summer clear out
[/quote]
hold on....were not down just yet
[/quote]

I can see it going to the last game of the season Al, us to win the title, you to stay up.................









Remember 1995?..............payback time!!!








[/quote]
no chance mate....we will stuff bolton and fulham will go down


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> i give up with football


so has half the team by the looks of it.









3 words Al,

summer clear out
[/quote]
hold on....were not down just yet
[/quote]

I can see it going to the last game of the season Al, us to win the title, you to stay up.................









Remember 1995?..............payback time!!!








[/quote]
no chance mate....we will stuff bolton and fulham will go down








[/quote]

Your half way there!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok so today is d-day for us. COME ON YOU IRONS.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations









Think you have a chance of keeping tevez?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

not a hope mate......oh well i pleased. thats man utd and arsenal both home and away for us this season.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done you did well to get a result yesterday









Now how much do you want for Tevez?









Why did loads of hammers turn up in fancy dress? I was milling around the away entrance before the game and about 3 supermans , 2 gorillas and a knight in shining armour walked past me!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> Well done you did well to get a result yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how al and his mates dress every weekend!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Well done you did well to get a result yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how al and his mates dress every weekend!!!
[/quote]
shhhhh dont blow my cover


----------

